# does weed show up on urine results



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

i was just wondering if anyone knows the answer to this question- if cannabis shows up on urine tests?thanks guys


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

yes it most certainly does.you can take a product called golden seal from gnc which will clear it out but alot of companies test for golden seal now as well.your best bet is if you have the time stop smoking(duh) and start drinking water and cranberry juice.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

yeah, it does.i think it takes three days to get out of your system.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks guys, i dont actually smoke weed myself but ive heard it has really good medicinal properties so was thinking of giving it a go, but i want to way it all up first


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good medicinal properties? LOL... from whom? Drug addicts?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I suppose, depending on how you take it, it could be helpful. I've heard it helps settle your stomach and it does help control the pain (I've heard of cancer patients smoking weed to control pain), so I suppose it depends how badly you are feeling.Keeping in mind that it's illegal, and also doesn't have a great reputation....


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

its illegal but i smoke it.it allows me to eat without nausea and can help alleviate other symptoms and while "smoking" is bad for lungs, the chemicals in pharmecauticals can be much worse than thc.


----------

